# Sage Barista no water pump noise and no water



## Sam Latte (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi! I have purchased a sage barista aged about 2012. It had a heavy leak out of the two way valve. It was still generating espressos beautifully but creating a puddle all over the work surface.

So I fixed the leak, descaled the entire unit, got rid of lime scale in amongst the components, replaced the group head o ring, replaced all of the water tube o rings (and cleaned the tubes). I had checked to see if the espresso was working after doing each of these activities and all was well. Just before replacing the back I accidentally took away the earth wire connected to the case which I have now reconnected.

But in the middle of pulling my first coffee after the earth wire incident, the pump doesnt make it's original start up noise, and it's stopped pumping water. I've ordered a new pump as I'm assuming the pump has now gone suddenly gone (its visibly rusty from the leak), but have I by any chance missed something more obvious?


----------



## Sam Latte (Apr 5, 2021)

I have now fitted a new pump £16.99 off of Amazon) and the pump is working fine, water coming out of everywhere normally. Quite an easy replacement of the pump actually thanks to youtube.

Painfully the single shot and double shot lights are now flashing and the grinder is therefore not working. So I'll clean the hopper area and locking mechinism and hope that's it. Otherwise I'm going to have to pull it apart again to figure out the issue. At this point I'm well aware it is taunting me.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Maybe one of the sensing switches not working correctly. Can't remember and didn't look that hard. Select water, steam and hopper locked for instance. Or even jammed on as one thing can lock out others.

As they are consumer goods makers they are also hot on things getting hotter than they should eg may be a sensor on the pump.

It should power up very quickly.


----------



## Sam Latte (Apr 5, 2021)

I figured it out, in my haste to get the machine finished, I had forgotten to reconnect the sensor on the grinder. Reconnected and now everything is working, no leak, new pump, life is good. Hopefully this thread will help others who had the same issues (stupidity) as myself.

Thanks ajohn!


----------

